# Jumpers Rules



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been out of that ring for a good 10 years but I doubt it's changed too much... I would guess tan or gray pants and dark hunt coat... plaid seems like it's in these days, not sure if the jumpers go for the beiges and greens though, seems like they like the blacks and blues.... A belt is a must, put your hair in a net and keep it up above your collar or in braids with bows depending on your age....

braids depending on the level of show....


----------



## HorseChick12 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you so much! Any ring etiquette advice?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

This has the newest rule book....updated several days ago with some rule changes. Know it! Nothing is more embarrassing than being excused from the ring for doing something avoidable.

https://www.usef.org/_IFrames/RuleBook/rules.aspx


FEI rules

https://www.usef.org/_IFrames/RuleBook/rules.aspx

Get there when you are allowed to walk the course. Have someone who knows jumping walk it with you to offer advice. You can walk the main course, but not the jump off course.


If it's jumpers, often a pair of tan breeches and a conservative color hunt coat is OK. Some jumper competitions allow you to wear a conservative colored polo shirt.

In lower competitions, you will jump your round and, if you go clear (no jump or time faults) you will immediately do your jump off round. So, know BOTH courses before you jump.

Read up on the rules and WATCH the folks who are jumping ahead of you to see what is being expected. Local shows often have lax rules.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Walk into the ring as the horse before you is leaving. Then pick up a canter and work on getting your horse together and forward. Avoid going between the start flags as you will probably trigger the timer. You can get close to those scary jumps, but don't make it obvious that you are "showing them the jump". Wait for the signal from the judge to start your round!! After the bell/whistle/horn, you will have 45 seconds to start your course. When you are done, go to a walk and walk out of the ring.


----------



## HorseChick12 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you so much Allison Finch!


----------

